# Review of the Mikado to the tune of "If Some Day it May Happen"



## OperaAustralia (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post but I thought I had to share this gem that arrived in my inbox this morning! So, I receive this email first thing from someone who attended Opera Australia's The Mikado in Melbourne last night:



> I attach a review set to the tune "If Someday it May Happen."
> 
> Best wishes,
> Dennis Mitchell.
> ...


Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did! 

Cheers,
Anna


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Anna - lots of fun.

I'll also recommend a book by aforementioned Brian Castles-Onion: "Losing the Plot in Opera: Myths and Secrets of the World's Great Operas". The book lives up to the title and I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thanks Anna - lots of fun


Second that! And welcome to the forum Anna.



mamascarlatti said:


> I'll also recommend a book by aforementioned Brian Castles-Onion: "Losing the Plot in Opera: Myths and Secrets of the World's Great Operas". The book lives up to the title and I enjoyed it immensely.


Looks interesting. Have put that on my list


----------

